
Expangine – A Visual Development Framework - shakes
https://github.com/expangine/expangine-vue
======
mdaniel
[https://github.com/expangine/expangine-
vue#preview](https://github.com/expangine/expangine-vue#preview) looks like
Scratch ([https://scratch.mit.edu/](https://scratch.mit.edu/))

~~~
ClickerMonkey
(project creator here) expangine could easily be used to create something like
Scratch. The core of the functionality in expangine is non-visual, you could
slap any UI over the functionality to create a visual programming environment.

------
aliswe
Very impressive effort!!

~~~
ClickerMonkey
Thank you!

